# Are we allowed to ask about vulgar language here?



## vince

Hello all,

I'd like to know whether it's alright to ask about words that may be vulgar. I ask this because sometimes I read Mexican blogs to practice my colloquial Spanish vocabulary and I run into a word that I cannot find in any dictionary, but I still see the word very often, and I suspect it may be a form of slang, sometimes it may even be a curseword.

Is it alright to ask about these types of words? I do not want to be inadvertently banned for making a post.

This is so frustrating! I wish there was a Spanish-language Urbandictionary to avoid embarassment!!!

Thanks
Vince


----------



## Jana337

vince said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'd like to know whether it's alright to ask about words that may be vulgar. I ask this because sometimes I read Mexican blogs to practice my colloquial Spanish vocabulary and I run into a word that I cannot find in any dictionary, but I still see the word very often, and I suspect it may be a form of slang, sometimes it may even be a curseword.
> 
> Is it alright to ask about these types of words?


Sure, our rules: Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


> I do not want to be inadvertently banned for making a post.


 This is not the way it works; don't worry. 

Jana


----------



## vince

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.
> 
> 
> Jana



How would I title the thread then?

Would I have to use one of those annoyingly vague titles that every regular forumer hates: "Can you explain this word to me?" "I have a question" "What does this mean?".


----------



## Jana337

vince said:
			
		

> How would I title the thread then?
> 
> Would I have to use one of those annoyingly vague titles that every regular forumer hates: "Can you explain this word to me?" "I have a question" "What does this mean?".


Oh, no please.  

If you believe that the word is very vulgar, use the first letter and ***. If you are not sure, don't worry too much and just write it. If it turns out to be vulgar, a moderator will edit it for you. It is important that you do not offend people deliberately, which apparently is not your intention. 

It would be good to check with a Spanish moderator. E.g. ILT is from Mexico and can give you some guidance.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Our Recursos/resources sub-forum lists some Alternative Dictionaries that include lots of slang, including vulgar terms.


----------



## GenJen54

It's often helpful to also include a  sign to warn people that the thread includes vulgar language.


----------



## emma42

Hi Vince.  There have been loads of threads on potentially vulgar/offensive words.  Use the Search facility to have a look, then you will see how such things are often dealt with.  Some forer@s  choose to use the word in its entirety (within the body of the thread) and others choose to use asterisks.  The use of asterisks can often result in non-native speakers asking for clarification, though!


----------



## panjandrum

The bottom line?

If you ask an honest question here, you will get honest answers.  If it turns out that the question could be offensive, moderators will sort this out.  

If you are really concerned about whether your topic will be acceptable, PM a moderator from the forum where you are intending to post.  You will always get excellent advice


----------

